# Chef Garb and what do you wear .



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

So what do you wear for clothes at work . Right now I wear the traditional check pants with a chefs jacket and a company logo ball cap . Of course an apron ! For special functions and catering I have 2 nice chef coats with cloth buttons and I wear a paper chefs hat . 
Being the manager I recieve all kinds of free mail from companies trying to sell chef ware . The models look great wearing this stuff and some of the chef jackets look realy cool . When I eat out I see some of the cooks dressed in this new attire ! I took a second job a few years ago and I was given a pair of the stretchy chili pepper pants to wear . It felt different because it was and I also thought I looked like a clown in these pants . 
So what do you wear at work ? Thanks , Doug..........


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Black and White .Black chefwear pants, white coat, French apron. 100% cotton is my preference for jackets-style doesn't matter. 
And i avoid the coffee filter unless absolutely necessary.
danny


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I've been lucky to wear Bragard coats and pants for a number of years, Never been a big fan of the loose fitting funky patterned appearel.


----------



## dalix24 (Mar 5, 2004)

First i want to say hello!

Have anyone ever heard of the apparel Comay Gourmet Gear out of Venice, Ca? well they have great quality uniforms. Plus, there fast and have good communication to customers after they order.

well u should all give them a call for catalog or visit there site.

www.gourmet-gear.com

Talk you u all later
dalix24


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my personal favs are veggie pants and a denham coat....I have bistro aprons with with my logo on the pocket, I wear mushroom baseball cap or a market baseball cap....I have a white coat in the closet with black piping and once upon a size I did have black and white check....but I'm way more comfortable in my work clothes and since I don't run a brigade it works for me....my staff outfits are hugely more conservative!!!bennies of being boss.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

used to be: t-shirts, jeans, apron and do-rags. and the occasional white jacket and funky, tight, black/white check stretch pants. heavy duty work boots. always need good support on the feet.
kat


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I like the baggy chili and pepper etc pants. I prefer the shorter chefs coats of cpurse on april fools night whichwhich will be a jammin night Ivolonteer ti help inwear a tuxedo shirt, tie amd an apron. I give 1.00 tips in the tip jar if they order a froxen drink and I have to turn to make it


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey shroomgirl , that nice chefs jacket will fit you again soon! Just eat and rest a little more so you can fill it out again . I am now thinking of ordering online clothes for the first time and I like the Bragard site that cape chef posted . They look useable and real to me so what the heck! I cant be cheap all my life ! I will post how I like them . Doug............................


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

I wear the chili pepper and wild pants! They are extremely comfortable!
Like wearing pajamas to work. It's usually quite hot in the kitchen, and I figure you might as well be comfortable. I also wear five star traditional chefwear jackets, 100% cotton, ball cap and clogs.
BK


----------



## chefworld (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.gourmet-gear.com/patterns.htm

Check these cool patterns out!!!!



ChefWorld


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I show up in chinos and usually wear a button-up shirt with our logo. Sometimes levis and a company t-shirt. Last time I wore a chefs' coat? For a Halloween costume, 2 years ago!
When I am in the kitchen I throw on a 4-way apron and look like the obvious fish-out-of-water manager guy.


----------



## dalix24 (Mar 5, 2004)

Restaurant or Taco Stand?



HAHAHA i'm messing!


dalix24 :chef:


----------



## chefworld (Mar 24, 2004)

Your right dalix24 gourmet gear does have some nice patterns.




chefworld


----------

